# River Muskie



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

Was out fishing this weekend and got a descent 1. Catching it on a med light spinning rod was fun.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats. What were you targeting? Had to be one heck of a surprise and a terrific fight.


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Congrats. What were you targeting? Had to be one heck of a surprise and a terrific fight.


Smallmouth mostly. Thanks yes when the fish broke the water I knew it just got serious..legs started shaking lol.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one!!! Length???


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Nice one!!! Length???


Sorry didn't get a length or weight...it was a long fight and wanted to release it as quick as possible. I was kicking myself after I let it go for not getting length.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say around 45"!!! Fish Ohio for sure!!! Congratulations again!!!


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I would say around 45"!!! Fish Ohio for sure!!! Congratulations again!!!


Thanks..


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice! I concur...length is around 45" maybe even 46"


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice catch! What’d it hit on?


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks.. Shad color jerkbait


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow! What a beast! Congratulations


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

n-strut said:


> Wow! What a beast! Congratulations


Thanks.


----------



## dpri (Sep 27, 2014)

By chance was it the sandusky river? And that is a real nice catch, congrats


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Only muskie I ever got was an 8 pounder from the New River. It was a hard fight, but nothing like what you had with that beast!


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

dpri said:


> By chance was it the sandusky river? And that is a real nice catch, congrats


Thanks. No it was not the Sandusky


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> Nice muskie! Bet that kicked up a fuss! Here's one from Fontana Lake, NC, from this weekend.
> View attachment 247655


Wow what a pig congratulations... Thanks it was a battle on spinning gear.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice catch!!!! And what a surprise!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ShoreFshrman said:


> Nice catch!!!! And what a surprise!


A great catch? Yes. Great Fish, thanks for sharing!

A surprise? No. At least to those who routinely fish the Scioto south of Greenlawn. There's a bunch of Muskie down there. Big ones. 50"+ Fish.

The (Scioto) River South of Greenlawn is one if the best (if not the best) Muskie Rivers in the State.

Access sucks, which is why you don't hear about it more often #BringaJetBoat


----------



## Smeagol (Sep 24, 2017)

Great catch, congratulations.


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> A great catch? Yes. Great Fish, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

Smeagol said:


> Great catch, congratulations.


Thanks.. Appreciate it..


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

That fish died and why post it on someone else’s post. Nc ?


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Nice muskie! Bet that kicked up a fuss! Here's one from Fontana Lake, NC, from this weekend.
> View attachment 247655


Why post a pic of a fish that died on someone else’s post? Do you know the story on that fish?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I saw the fish, and posted it, since the original post was about a big muskie. That's all..Do you think there was some kind of evil intent there?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

He's been doing this a lot and I think it is rude. Start your own thread or just stop!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

#MuskieLivesMatter

Seriously though, some of you Muskie guys take it a little too far.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Great fish! That's a hell of a river Muskie. The Muskie nuts always take it WAY too far, pay no mind NC.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I enjoyed the pic,thanks op,an thanks ncangler


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm still lurking, mulling it over. Sometimes, my Irish temper gets the best of me, and I really didn't think I was doing anything wrong. If I did, I apologize. It's just in my nature to go off when something likes this occurs, so I felt it best to walk away before I said something stupid or inane.


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

Bassthumb said:


> Great fish! That's a hell of a river Muskie. The Muskie nuts always take it WAY too far, pay no mind NC.


Thanks ..it felt good to get my hands on that 1. Lost a few fishing for saugeye and smallmouth on the river..they seem to bite when I'm fishing with a jig. For me it was more gratifying then any other muskie I have caught..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It was a great catch, no question about it.


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> Thanks guys. I'm still lurking, mulling it over. Sometimes, my Irish temper gets the best of me, and I really didn't think I was doing anything wrong. If I did, I apologize. It's just in my nature to go off when something likes this occurs, so I felt it best to walk away before I said something stupid or inane.


 No hard feelings on my part. No biggie..


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Dang, that thing is long! Nice catch


----------

